# Lake Anna Dike 3 (cold side) and Dike 2 (warm side) - Jan 14, 2011



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Kayak-Fishing Lake Anna - Jan 14, 2011

I hit two different places in Lake Anna, the cold side at Dike 3 (public access) and the warm side at Dike 2 (private access).

I went Lake Anna Dike 3, cold side in the morning to catch some stripers for dinner. My plan was live-lining thread fin herring for stripers.

So I brought Sabiki rigs (size 6 and 8). I cast and jigged a Sabiki rig from the Dike. But I couldn’t catch 5-7 inch thread fin herring for 30 minutes. I snagged 2 tiny minnows.

There were only few people fishing today, and they told me that the fishing hasn’t been good recently due to the rapid change of the temperature.

I met a kayaker who carries everything, including Sabiki rigs and a cast net in his SUV. We introduced ourselves. His name was TJ, and he was there to catch some stripers for dinner just like me.

TJ caught several small minnows by casting a net. But none of minnows were big enough for stripers.

It looked that catching a striper was impossible today in the cold side of Dike 3.

I invited TJ to the warm side of Dike 2 (private access) where we can catch some WP for dinner, or at least we catch some LM.

At Dike 2, we fished for WP in the afternoon. I gave my favorite lures (for WP, LM) to TJ.

For three hours, I caught 1 WP and 4 LM. And TJ caught 5 WP and 1 LM. WP were at around 10 inches

Later, I got some good info about Crappie and Striper in the warm side.
Crappie are usually suspended 12’ below the surface at the bridge. They are hitting on small minnows. There are keeper stripers, 20 inch +. But only a few anglers fish for stripers in the warm side. That is why there were no reports of striper fishing in the warm side. 

Next time I will buy small minnows at a gas station near by. Also I will be learning how to cast a net just in case

Here is my video fishing log:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j00EvUvFyXY?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="700" height="400">

Joe


----------

